# Ms Office 2000 Sr-1 Disk 2 And Sr-1



## hwhitty (May 12, 2008)

I have both of these (MS OFFICE 2000 SR-1 DISK 2 AND SR-1) in my Control Panel under software Add/Remove. Can I copy these two files onto disk and then delete them? Thanks for the response.


----------



## Richzep (Feb 6, 2008)

No. The list in Add/Remove programmes are all the programmes that have been installed on your PC. It is here you remove the programme (or repair in some cases). Office 2000 came on 2 cds (no DVDs in those days) that's why it is in there twice. Making a copy of the software from here is a nice idea but you will need the original disks to keep.


----------



## hwhitty (May 12, 2008)

Richzep, thanks for the response, I have my original disk for MS Office 2000. They say Professional and not SR1-Disk 2 and Sr-1. Are these one and the same? I have only have these in my Add/Remove section once. Why are they there in the first place, if I used my disk to install them in the beginning? Are these the service packs? I am just concern because they take up a hugh amount of space. Can I put this application on my external HD?

Thanks again for the speedy response.


----------



## Richzep (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi hwitty, mmmmmmmmm doing this from memory so hope I am correct and maybe someone will point out if I am wrong. Office 2000 came on two discs with the main suite on the first one but for the whole sherbang you need to install both. It was quite possible to use Office 2000 just having one disk but you might find (as I did) that there are certain funtions that were not available. Sorry, but having the programme on an external HD is not an option. If you are tight on HD space use an external HD for all your documents and work. BUT, as you have the Office discs you could try this. 

Delete Office. Then reinstall. This time use the advance option when installing and you can pick and choose which programmes you have. Therefore if you never use Publisher or PowerPoint, leave them out. You might be able to leave out the clip art as well and just run it from the cd when required.

I hope this helps and as I said earlier it is all from memory so maybe someone else will correct me. Good luck.


----------



## maninath (Apr 30, 2008)

HI,

In office 2000 disk-1 is the important one , which contian all office applications like word, excel, outlook, PP, and in the disk 2 there are some add on feature.

To get more clear,,,,,It may take around 20-30mins.

Uninstall the office from add/remove prgms all the versions (disk1&2) both
First install the disk-1 completely.
Restart your computer.
Start working, during this if you get any prompt to insert disk-2, then run it, till then not required for disk-2.

As my friend mentioned that what applications you want to install you can select also......

Hope this helps, still any issues, let us know....


----------



## np-guy30 (Jun 9, 2008)

maninath said:


> HI,
> 
> In office 2000 disk-1 is the important one , which contian all office applications like word, excel, outlook, PP, and in the disk 2 there are some add on feature.


actually, maninath and Richzep, I'll provide the most accurate info about Office 2000 since I have both CD1 & CD2 of Office 2000.

Office 2000 CD1 contains MS Excel, Outlook, Powerpoint & Word.
Office 2000 CD2 contains MS Publisher & Small Business Tools.

Almost all of the editions of Office 2000 come with two CDs, *except* the Standard Edition. Office 2000 Standard Edition only comes with 1 CD. The Premium and Developer editions come with at least 4 CDs which include Photodraw 2000 and Frontpage 2000. MS Access 2000 is included in Office 2000 Professional, Premium & Developer editions. MS Publisher 2000 is featured in the Small Business Edition & higher editions of Office 2000.

MS Frontpage 2000 is stored on Office 2000 Premium/Developer CD1. Photodraw 2000 comes with 2 CDs.


----------

